# Keep me in mind - Scofield (with Backing Track)



## Fabian Leandro (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

sounds great Fabian!


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 30, 2016)

Great playing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

